
Keshif, a web-based tool that lets you browse and understand datasets easily - StreamBright
http://keshif.me/
======
zitterbewegung
Interesting demo but it seems very busy or visually dense. I like the examples
that have less information or even the same on a bigger canvas. Looking at who
funded it since it was done by Huawei they probably wanted that .

------
bulkan
Love the name; in Turkish it means "discovery"

~~~
infinite8s
The author of the project is Turkish (this is his PhD research project at UMD
- [http://adilyalcin.me/](http://adilyalcin.me/))

------
everlost
>Keshif will present your data in its effective visual design

What criteria does it use to decide which visual design pattern to use?

------
danso
Yeeesh...I consider myself experienced with data but that console confused me
greatly...I imagine it doesn't do well with less ideal datasets. I think
Tableau is probably the more appropriate, general purpose data exploration
tool...and I say that as someone who doesn't really know how to use Tableau
(I'd say Tableau is the first piece of software that I've decided that I'm not
patient/smart enough to learn).

~~~
infinite8s
Given your background in computational journalism (and teaching students to
use python) I'm curious what you find difficult about Tableau?

~~~
danso
I think it's about as difficult as it needs to be...in that it purports to be
an interactive visualization builder that also serves as a self-hosted
visualization player, as well as a kind of database/spreadsheet hybrid (or at
least, a hookup between those kinds of things)...for non-technical users who
need all of those things, all at once...Tableau is probably the best solution.
But I usually only need one of those things at a time...or, that's how I
approach my data problems: work with it in SQL/Excel and export into a
portable format (i.e. JSOn or CSV) that a data visualization tool can make do
with, whether that data viz tool is just, well, Excel, or ggplot2, or D3, if I
need a web interactive. And I know how to upload/host my own web content.

So Tableau is difficult because it's an all-in-one package with a lot of
moving parts...and I rarely need all of those moving parts. While I don't use
Tableau myself, I know many people who do, and generally they use it because
they don't know how to do web things, period...i.e. Tableau's web charts "just
work", once you learn how to build them.

Of course, "just works" is a moving target in this day of responsive web and
AMP and non-Web platforms (i.e. Facebook Instant Articles)...media
publications that produce Tableau viz are going to have to find a workaround,
or hope that Tableau continues to innovate in making their viz packages
portable.

------
acbart
No matter what kind of local file I upload, whether JSON or CSV, it warns me
that it is not supported.

~~~
datashaman
You're using JSON v3.2, I'll bet. You need to upgrade to the latest version.

------
inyorgroove
How does this compare to Kibana/Grafana?

